# 6.3 Pro remote



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Could someone please give me a link to Dish Network site where I could purchase one of these remotes online. 

I have searched the forums and cannot find one. When I get on Dish's site and do a search, I cannot find a place to buy one. I'm sure it's right in front of me.

Thanks


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> Could someone please give me a link to Dish Network site where I could purchase one of these remotes online.
> 
> I have searched the forums and cannot find one. When I get on Dish's site and do a search, I cannot find a place to buy one. I'm sure it's right in front of me.
> 
> Thanks


You can find them on Ebay. Save yourself some money and buy a 6.2, 6.1, or 6.0. They all work with the VIP622 & 722. They all have the same functions as the 6.3.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Calvin386 said:


> Could someone please give me a link to Dish Network site where I could purchase one of these remotes online.
> 
> I have searched the forums and cannot find one. When I get on Dish's site and do a search, I cannot find a place to buy one. I'm sure it's right in front of me.
> 
> Thanks


Dish's own is
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/accessories/index.shtml

It is of course also available through many other sites, probably for less. Check some of DBSTALK.COM's sponsers.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=267
$20 plus shipping from Detroit.

http://www.dishdepot.com/remotes.jsp
$20 plus shipping from Florida.

http://www.satelliteone.com/dish/store/accessories/uhfremote63.html
$20 plus shipping from Iowa.

Lately, eBay has not had lots of 6.3 remotes with the good prices that used to be found there ($10-15 w/ shipping was once common). 6.0 remotes are still cheap there.

If all you want to do is control TV2 (or TV1 in Single mode with UHF), you can use 6.0 or 8.0. If you need to control TV1 w/ UHF in Dual mode, you must have a 6.2 or 6.3 (plus they do lots of other things that the others can't).

I'd also try giving DISH a call (not readily available on their website - not right in front of you!). I've read posts from several people that got them for ~$20 directly from DISH. Often, it wasn't easy to reach the right person though. Try asking for part #144552 (see http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Remotes/rplcremoguide.pdf for 6.2 or 6.3 KIT) if you don't get anywhere.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the links guys. I was having no luck finding them on Dish's site. I guess I should have went with a search engine.

I just need another TV2 remote.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

crazypat said:


> You can find them on Ebay. Save yourself some money and buy a 6.2, 6.1, or 6.0. They all work with the VIP622 & 722. They all have the same functions as the 6.3.


So what is the difference between them?


----------



## mrzeld (Feb 14, 2008)

rstark18 said:


> So what is the difference between them?


the 6.3 will let you switch between bands A & B (the switch is under the battery cover). you will need to have two UHF remotes on different bands in order to control TV1 & TV2 on the same [dish pro?] receiver (i believe that is the reason for the different bands).


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Only 6.2 and 6.3 support the B range (which allows the remote to operate from a greater distance / through additional walls, etc). They are also the only two that can control TV1 via UHF Pro while in Dual mode. They also support operating another DISH reciever (IR or "old UHF") as the Aux device. i.e. a 6.2 or 6.3 can control TV2 in Sat mode and TV1 via IR. A 6.3 will have device codes for TVs, DVDs, ... that the older 6.2 doesn't support (and different color buttons).

There isn't a 6.1. A 6.0 doesn't do any of the above but it will control TV2 (A range only) on a dual output HD receiver. If the receiver is in single mode, that lets you control TV1 since they are the same. A 6.0 (or 6.2/6.3) can control TV1 on dual output SD receivers like a 522/625. 6.0 also has fewer device codes supported.

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotehome.shtml


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

CABill said:


> They also support operating another DISH reciever (IR or "old UHF") as the Aux device. i.e. a 6.2 or 6.3 can control TV2 in Sat mode and TV1 via IR.


I have read this before, but have never been able to find any codes or setup instructions on how to do this. Can you give more details on how this is done?

You mention "old uhf", so does that mean you can't control TV1 and TV2 of a 625 or vip622 with one remote (SAT and AUX)?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

On a 6.2 or 6.3 UHF pro, push and hold Aux until the other device leds come on, push 3 to indicate you want a DISH receiver in Aux, followed by the remote address you want it to use, then #. Aux should blink 3 times and then Aux will generate IR and "Old UHF" (50x, 721, 4700, ...). With the Blue TV2 key in use, the remote will then control TV2 in Sat mode (625 or 622/722...) and control TV1 via IR in Aux mode. It is possible to configure the 625 to be UHF Pro like TV2 and I don't know if it still accepts IR when you do that.

I've seen the .pdf for programming Aux as a receiver in Tech portal, but don't have a link at the moment.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

just order a 6.3 through us (us being E*, just call and say you want to order a 6.3 remote). $19.99 + $5.95 S&H

And you don't need the B band to controll tv1 on the non-VIP series dual tuners. On those receivers, tv1 use of uhf pro has to be manually set up in the menus (as oppossed to just addressing it in system info)


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

CABill said:


> On a 6.2 or 6.3 UHF pro, push and hold Aux until the other device leds come on, push 3 to indicate you want a DISH receiver in Aux, followed by the remote address you want it to use, then #. Aux should blink 3 times and then Aux will generate IR and "Old UHF" (50x, 721, 4700, ...). With the Blue TV2 key in use, the remote will then control TV2 in Sat mode (625 or 622/722...) and control TV1 via IR in Aux mode.


That worked like a charm. I can control TV1 on AUX with IR and TV2 on SAT with UHF Pro. This works great in the room where the receiver is, but is there any way to control TV1 and TV2 (on a 622) both with UHF so I can use one remote in another room to control both?

Thanks very much
Jeff


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> That worked like a charm. I can control TV1 on AUX with IR and TV2 on SAT with UHF Pro. This works great in the room where the receiver is, but is there any way to control TV1 and TV2 (on a 622) both with UHF so I can use one remote in another room to control both?


just to be sure i'm understanding right, you want to be able to controll both tv1 and tv2 using UHF with a single remote? or do you want tv1 and tv2 to each have their own remote, and each using UHF?


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> just to be sure i'm understanding right, you want to be able to controll both tv1 and tv2 using UHF with a single remote? or do you want tv1 and tv2 to each have their own remote, and each using UHF?


The former. One remote in a room where where IR won't reach controlling TV1 and TV2. It doesn't sound like its possible, but I was hoping. I can do it with seperate remotes by switching TV1 from IR to UHF Pro (eliminating the ability of what I did before setting up AUX as IR for TV1).

Jeff


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You can use a single 6.2/6.3 to control both via UHF Pro, but it is nowhere near as simple as just pushing Aux. Like Puck's question, if you would be satisfied with two 6.3s in the distant room, it would be more convenient for you. You can also use IR Pyramids and similar to get the IR from the other room to the 622 and stick with Sat and Aux mode.

To do both TV1 and TV2 via UHF Pro with the same remote, it is clumsy. The key at the bottom of the remote changes a switch that you can slide with the tip of the key itself, a toothpick, ... to one of 4 positions. Different "keys" are available that position the switch for you. You don't want to have to switch keys to change from TV1 to TV2, but it is necessary to change the switch from TV2 UHF Pro to TV1 UHF Pro. Additionally, TV1 and TV2 have to either have different addresses or be on different A/B bands. As long as you "almost always" want to control either TV1 or TV2 (could us use Single mode where it doesn't matter?) and aren't switching often, you could leave the key off (or remove it and use its tip) and change the inside switch from TV1 to TV2 position and then either reprogram Sat address or have TV1 and TV2 both set to the same address and change the A/B switch to A for TV1 and B for TV2.

IR Extenders is much easier if you frequently want to control both with the same remote. I have 3 6.2 remotes in the master bedroom rather than mess with stuff.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jeffdb27 said:


> I can do it with seperate remotes by switching TV1 from IR to UHF Pro (eliminating the ability of what I did before setting up AUX as IR for TV1).


When you control TV1 via UHF Pro, it is IR *OR* UHF Pro. It can be controlled by IR in the room with IR and also controlled by UHF Pro from a bedroom. Both must be the same address of course.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

CABill said:


> When you control TV1 via UHF Pro, it is IR *OR* UHF Pro. It can be controlled by IR in the room with IR and also controlled by UHF Pro from a bedroom. Both must be the same address of course.


Oh cool. I just assumed it was ONLY UHF Pro. Good to know.

Jeff


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

CABill said:


> You can use a single 6.2/6.3 to control both via UHF Pro, but it is nowhere near as simple as just pushing Aux. Like Puck's question, if you would be satisfied with two 6.3s in the distant room, it would be more convenient for you. You can also use IR Pyramids and similar to get the IR from the other room to the 622 and stick with Sat and Aux mode.
> 
> To do both TV1 and TV2 via UHF Pro with the same remote, it is clumsy. The key at the bottom of the remote changes a switch that you can slide with the tip of the key itself, a toothpick, ... to one of 4 positions. Different "keys" are available that position the switch for you. You don't want to have to switch keys to change from TV1 to TV2, but it is necessary to change the switch from TV2 UHF Pro to TV1 UHF Pro. Additionally, TV1 and TV2 have to either have different addresses or be on different A/B bands. As long as you "almost always" want to control either TV1 or TV2 (could us use Single mode where it doesn't matter?) and aren't switching often, you could leave the key off (or remove it and use its tip) and change the inside switch from TV1 to TV2 position and then either reprogram Sat address or have TV1 and TV2 both set to the same address and change the A/B switch to A for TV1 and B for TV2.
> 
> IR Extenders is much easier if you frequently want to control both with the same remote. I have 3 6.2 remotes in the master bedroom rather than mess with stuff.


Yeah, this is more complicated than I want to deal with, no more than I need to control either. I have dealt with IR repeaters before, and didn't like it, so having two remotes in the distant room will have to do.

Thanks for all your help!

Jeff


----------

